# Storage for Pen Blanks



## suefox51 (Jul 9, 2013)

Good afternoon gang!
I'm trying to get my small shop organized and looking for ideas on how to store my pen blanks - Right now, I have them in priority mailing boxes, but that is a bit unmanageable - so, does anyone have a "cubby" system, or a box system, or, any type of storage system that works - I want to be able to separate and store by type of wood and be able to label them.

Thanks for any and all ideas:redface:

Sue


----------



## Alzey (Jul 9, 2013)

I have always been partial to the clear plastic "shoe" boxes. You can label, stack and see what is inside.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 9, 2013)

I have mine in the cubbies of a half finished secretary desk someone gave me with the best ones lined up in front and the rest in clear plastic lidded bins.  

For me it's out of sight, out if mind and I don't want this stuff to get forgotten about.


----------



## capcrnch (Jul 9, 2013)

Some ideas here: 
Storage of pen blanks - International Association of Penturners

Pen Blank Storage - International Association of Penturners

Storage wall - International Association of Penturners

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/blank-storage-58292/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/needing-wood-blank-storage-ideas-40739/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/blank-storage-19251/


----------



## jallan (Jul 9, 2013)

I keep mine in a postal mail sorter which I bought on line and has 32 openings  large enough for long blanks and can be labeled also.
Jallan
Cedar Creek Custom Pens - Home


----------



## suefox51 (Jul 9, 2013)

Great ideas - thanks!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I use what I believe is supposed to be a shoe organizer from Lowes.  Just a wood box with dividers that are pretty deep.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 9, 2013)

Everyone has some way that meets their needs. I'm not quite so high on the heat end and have a thermostat controlled  heater for the winter. So I don't seal mine in up any way, leaving them open so they're easy to see and stored in slide-out cookie sheets like this:


----------



## Leviblue (Jul 9, 2013)

76winger said:


> Everyone has some way that meets their needs. I'm not quite so high on the heat end and have a thermostat controlled  heater for the winter. So I don't seal mine in up any way, leaving them open so they're easy to see and stored in slide-out cookie sheets like this:



I think I see the pen blank I misplaced. Its right there in the middle right of left, about 3/4 & 7/8 squarely round and 5 ish inches long. 

Mine are in postal boxes in the wall cabinets. :biggrin:


----------



## joeatact (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jul 10, 2013)

I use plastic tubs similar to what Joe uses, they are opaque but they do allow label stickers. I cut my blanks to size while green then drying them (if required) before storing them. I do have 6 holes drilled into the lids to allow breathing so the wood doesn't go moldy. Some containers hold several varieties. Currently running around 200 different varieties of wood.
Hope this helps.
Kryn


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 10, 2013)

My husband built me hanging wall cabinets on three walls of my shop, and I put my blanks in clear plastic tubs, label them with masking tape labels, and store them in the hanging cabinets.


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a very organized system.  I have a couple tubs in the living room with blanks.  I have a dozen or so on my dresser.  Some in the truck.  A bag with some in the kitchen.  A couple tubs in the shop.  Some on a shelf in the shop.  Oh yeah a couple boxes in the bedroom that were mailed to me.  VERY ORGANIZED.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 10, 2013)

I took one of the old metal shelf units and practices my drawer building skills.


----------



## Edgar (Jul 10, 2013)

I picked up some of these 6-drawer storage units on casters from Office Depot. They are just the right size to slide under my workbench. 
Office Depot Brand Medium Plastic Storage Cart 6 Drawers 26 716 H x 12 116 W x 14 14 D Black by Office Depot


----------



## 76winger (Jul 10, 2013)

Leviblue said:


> 76winger said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone has some way that meets their needs. I'm not quite so high on the heat end and have a thermostat controlled  heater for the winter. So I don't seal mine in up any way, leaving them open so they're easy to see and stored in slide-out cookie sheets like this:
> ...



So that's where that one came from, I thought it just grew as an offspring of the others!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 12, 2013)

I use medium clear boxes by Rubbermaid and keep them by type of category-wood, acrylic, etc.


----------



## navycop (Jul 12, 2013)

I use a couple boxes I stole from my wife that she got from Michaels to put her beads in. I did like the system I saw on here before. Someone used old CD/DVD storage boxes that he mounted above his garage door..


----------



## Ambidex (Jul 12, 2013)

*blanks*

This works well but need to build another with more capacity...looking for an intervention to happen to me soon:wink:


----------

